# Erio Blood Vomit (Trithuria Sp)



## jiang604

Very beautiful plant and now have tanks of them. I've grown a ton of foreground plants before like the 90 gallon planted with like mats and mats of hair grass. Out of all the foreground plants I've kept. This is by far my favourite. You get the intense red and green and they never grow too tall.

Here's a picture of 1 before I start splitting it:









After splitting and replanting them, they will cover in no time:









and 2 closeup shots:

















BONUS: Bucephalandra, expensive plant... was trying to grow them 2 different ways. This way wasn't so successful but it started to flower and as discussed with Stuart (CRS_Fan) probably a last ditch effort to reproduce or something.


----------



## Keri

I'm not sure i can get over the name, but gorgeous plants!!


----------



## koodevil

really pretty plants


----------



## vdub

Have any for sale in the near future?


----------



## TomC

What conditions does this plant need? Is it difficult?


----------



## jiang604

TomC said:


> What conditions does this plant need? Is it difficult?


even though its classified as an Erios, its more of a bunch grass with an extremely long root system. The only other requirement is CO2.


----------



## TomC

jiang604 said:


> even though its classified as an Erios, its more of a bunch grass with an extremely long root system. The only other requirement is CO2.


 Will excel flourish do? I would like to try it in a tiny nano tank. Anyone know if it is available in the lower mainland?


----------



## CRS Fan

TomC said:


> Will excel flourish do? I would like to try it in a tiny nano tank. Anyone know if it is available in the lower mainland?


Most Erio species will melt with the addition of Flourish Excel/Metricide, Tom. BTW Frank.... your Tonina, Blood Vomit, and Bucephalandra look very nice !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## lotus

All beautiful plants indeed! Thanks for sharing. The Blood vomit will be on my plant wish list


----------



## jiang604

vdub said:


> Have any for sale in the near future?


yepp, just not yet as I'm fairly busy.


----------



## shaobo

Awesome, now that's one beautiful rare Erio~  ~


----------



## TomC

CRS Fan said:


> Most Erio species will melt with the addition of Flourish Excel/Metricide, Tom.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


 Too bad. I like the look of the plant almost as much as I dislike the name.


----------



## jiang604

shaobo said:


> Awesome, now that's one beautiful rare Erio~  ~


Thanks Eddy, call me after the 11th of this month.


----------



## stonedaquarium

jiang604 said:


> Very beautiful plant and now have tanks of them. I've grown a ton of foreground plants before like the 90 gallon planted with like mats and mats of hair grass. Out of all the foreground plants I've kept. This is by far my favourite. You get the intense red and green and they never grow too tall.
> 
> Here's a picture of 1 before I start splitting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After splitting and replanting them, they will cover in no time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 closeup shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS: Bucephalandra, expensive plant... was trying to grow them 2 different ways. This way wasn't so successful but it started to flower and as discussed with Stuart (CRS_Fan) probably a last ditch effort to reproduce or something.


whats the name of that grassy valisnera looking plant behind the tonina?


----------



## jiang604

stonedaquarium said:


> whats the name of that grassy valisnera looking plant behind the tonina?


Erios Japan long type. not a grass.


----------



## Uptown193

Hi do you have any of the Blood Vomit to sell?


----------



## roadrunner

Yes, I would like to try to grow some in my tank. How much would you charge?


----------



## jiang604

roadrunner said:


> Yes, I would like to try to grow some in my tank. How much would you change?


15 each, 2 for 12 each. PM me if interested.


----------



## waynet

I have one Blood Vomit Erio. I now have CO2, I hope it will survive.
You can think of it as a sea urchin if you don't like the name of the plant.

No offense but some people do pick scary names for things. There is a noodle called "Hell's noodle or Noodle in Hell". I would not want to try it.

It looks like a slow growing plant. Although, it is not dying. It also looks like it has not grown much.



TomC said:


> Too bad. I like the look of the plant almost as much as I dislike the name.


----------



## rocketworm

jiang604 said:


> yepp, just not yet as I'm fairly busy.


Hello Guys, i am from Germany. Im searching for this plant.

Do someone offer this Plants or know a source for it?

Best regards
Markus


----------



## Transposon

I thought it was somewhat common/popular in Taiwan a while ago... Not sure about the status now.


----------



## Reckon

I'd love to try it too.


----------



## cgar

I am also looking for this plant, please PM me if you have any  thank you.


----------

